# Want to transfer from a dmcc freezone to non freezone company



## jumairah (May 16, 2014)

Hi, I just entered into dubai with an entry permit from a dmcc company, recently I found it to be insecure for myself so I want to leave it immediately. There is a non free zone company which has already agreed for transfer but I am afraid if the freezone dmcc company will put a ban on me or something? Right now it has been a week that I in dubai and haven't started the visa process yet, my question is that is it possible to transfer to another company in this condition (with only am entry permit) or do I get my medical and visa done and then resign or something? Thanks


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

You cannot transfer from DMCC to a non DMCC or non JLT company. You will have to get your current entry permit cancelled..and then go for a new visa. However, your DMCC firm will have to process the cancellation. There wont be any ban, as DMCC is a freezone, but they might give you grief on cancellation. You may have to reimburse the visa costs to them, which would be around 4000 AED.


----------



## jumairah (May 16, 2014)

ExpatnKids said:


> You cannot transfer from DMCC to a non DMCC or non JLT company. You will have to get your current entry permit cancelled..and then go for a new visa. However, your DMCC firm will have to process the cancellation. There wont be any ban, as DMCC is a freezone, but they might give you grief on cancellation. You may have to reimburse the visa costs to them, which would be around 4000 AED.


Thanks a lot for the info. But I am still confused, because should I wait for my passport to get stamped with visa and then cancel by myself with dmcc cuz I think any party can cancel within 6 months without any issues or if I do it now? For now I only have an entry permit which is stamped but as I haven't yet submitted my documents or gone through any medical yet, does the entry permit in dmcc means the visa? I don't think entry permit has that much charges, that's the visa charges, correct me if I am wrong please?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

You dont have to wait to get your passport stamped. You can get your entry permit cancelled. But as I said before, your company has to process the cancellation, as they are your sponsors. You cannot cancel it yourself. 
As for the visa charges, they are all charged upfront. The ~AED 3500 visa fee includes entry permit and stamping fees. So if you have your entry permit, the company has already paid that amount, along with a 3000 deposit, which they will get refunded once your visa is cancelled.


----------



## jumairah (May 16, 2014)

Ok so I will discuss for the cancelation of my entry permit with them but what if they don't?


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

jumairah said:


> Ok so I will discuss for the cancelation of my entry permit with them but what if they don't?


Hard to think they wont be ticked off....but they will probably want you to pay for the visa costs, which you may have to, in order to ensure smooth transition. My suggestion, just talk it out with them, and let them know of your situation.

Just be absolutely sure of the new job that you have been offered....as there have been many cases as yours, where a person cancels his visa for another company, and the other company ends up reneging on their offer, leaving the person out in the cold.


----------

